# Exporting netflow for multiple interfaces & duplication



## jff (May 17, 2018)

I am running FreeBSD as a router at home. It has the following interfaces:

igb0: connected to my cable modem
igb1: wired LAN 192.168.0.1/24
wlan0: wlan AP, 192.168.1.1/24

Routing rules allow the wired and wireless subnets to communicate with each other and route to the Internet.

I'm currently using ng_netflow to gather netflow records from igb0, but that gives me no insight into the network. If I enable ng_netflow on both igb1 and wlan0 instead, communications between wired and wireless hosts will result in duplicate netflow records, correct? Or is there a mechanism to de-duplicate?

Any recommendations? I don't have much experience with FreeBSD networking.


----------

